# LA Sessions: Studio production toolkit—intro offer ends TODAY!



## OrchestralTools (Nov 8, 2020)

Announcing LA Sessions: Studio production toolkit (pre-order offer)

We are proud to announce our first collection for band production: LA Sessions.




LA Sessions provides a wide range of meticulously sampled instruments and backing vocals—all recorded at LA’s iconic United Recording studios. And because they were recorded in situ, each instrument blends perfectly with the next.

The collection contains over 30 instruments, including acoustic and electric guitars, bass, drums, pianos and keys plus extensive hand and mallet percussion, studio strings, and soulful backing vocals. Instruments and vocals were recorded with seasoned studio pros who have contributed to numerous high-profile recordings, in all giving you all the instruments and sounds needed to create full band arrangements.

Pre-order LA Sessions for only €249 +VAT 
(regular price €399 +VAT). 
Release date is November 25.

Listen to demos and find out more about LA Sessions here:
www.orchestraltools.com/store/collections/la-sessions

We’ll be releasing the walkthrough very soon, so keep your eyes peeled!
And let us know if you have any questions.


Best,

OT


----------



## matthieuL (Nov 8, 2020)

All recorded where you recorded your "LA Sessions" ?


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 8, 2020)

Must be the recording studio. I’m a sucker for these type of things! Nice playlist by the way. A while ago when IK released their SSS Reverb, I went down the “Sunset Sound Studio” rabbithole - which was a lot of fun...


----------



## matthieuL (Nov 8, 2020)

Or all doable with LA Sessions ?


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 8, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Must be the recording studio.


Hmm... Marvin Gaye... Hitsville USA?


----------



## purplehamster (Nov 8, 2020)

Most of the songs are all in the 1900s?


----------



## filipjonathan (Nov 8, 2020)

They were all recorded in California?


----------



## Kent (Nov 8, 2020)

They’re all on the same playlist


----------



## jafetmeza25 (Nov 8, 2020)

I'mma go with all recorded in california too


----------



## zimm83 (Nov 8, 2020)

They all were inspirations for the instruments list in next week's LA SESSIONS.


----------



## kaipiranha (Nov 8, 2020)

filipjonathan said:


> They were all recorded in California?



Probably even more specific: They were all recorded in Los Angeles.


----------



## Illico (Nov 8, 2020)

Warner Records ?


----------



## MGdepp (Nov 8, 2020)

They were all recorded in Los Angeles.


----------



## MGdepp (Nov 8, 2020)

kaipiranha said:


> Probably even more specific: They were all recorded in Los Angeles.


Darn it! Second ...


----------



## GingerMaestro (Nov 8, 2020)

All recorded at United Recording Studios on Sunset Boulevard ? or Captiol Records, or just any studio in LA...


----------



## Moruzgva (Nov 8, 2020)

All songs are for shaking hips + they all have lyrics on Google..


----------



## lp59burst (Nov 8, 2020)

GingerMaestro said:


> All recorded at United Recording Studios on Sunset Boulevard ? or Captiol Records, or just any studio in LA...
> 
> 
> MGdepp said:
> ...


I'm going to cast a wider net and say... all recorded on planet Earth...


----------



## Polkasound (Nov 8, 2020)

They were all recorded using recording equipment that was available at the time.


----------



## JohnnyFiction (Nov 8, 2020)

Recorded in LA. Currently Henson Recording Studio.


----------



## JohnnyFiction (Nov 8, 2020)

More accurately, *Henson Recording Studios* (formerly *A&M Studios*).


----------



## JohnnyFiction (Nov 8, 2020)

Broad range of studios all located in LA.


----------



## JohnnyFiction (Nov 8, 2020)

Reprise


----------



## Crowe (Nov 8, 2020)

They're all being used by OT for marketing purposes?


----------



## Loïc D (Nov 8, 2020)

All of them have been recorded, or mixed or mastered in Hollywood, LA.

Mostly : Ocean Way Studios, Sunset Sound Studio, The Village, Record Plant, United Recording...


----------



## Drundfunk (Nov 8, 2020)

The songs feature the instruments in your LA Sessions library coming out soon.


----------



## OrchestralTools (Nov 9, 2020)

filipjonathan said:


> They were all recorded in California?



Very close @filipjonathan...


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 9, 2020)

JohnnyFiction said:


> More accurately, *Henson Recording Studios* (formerly *A&M Studios*).


I thought the Marvin Gaye tracks were recorded in Hitsville USA?


----------



## filipjonathan (Nov 9, 2020)

They were all recorded in the USA?


----------



## Virtuoso (Nov 9, 2020)

Hollywood


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 9, 2020)




----------



## Illico (Nov 9, 2020)

They all used the same lyrics language (English)


----------



## GingerMaestro (Nov 9, 2020)

Mixed or mastered in California, but recorded in other locations ? I give up ! When’s the library out ? Had my eye on this for over a year ! The suspense is killing me !


----------



## OrchestralTools (Nov 9, 2020)

Illico said:


> They all used the same lyrics language (English)




Good suggestion! But sadly not what connects each song...


----------



## Kent (Nov 9, 2020)

kmaster said:


> They’re all on the same playlist


@OrchestralTools I still submit that you will not find a stronger connection than this one


----------



## Virtuoso (Nov 9, 2020)

GingerMaestro said:


> Had my eye on this for over a year ! The suspense is killing me !


If it's LA Sessions, it was announced in Jan 2019 with more info coming 'soon', so it's approaching 2 years now!


----------



## FrozenIcicle (Nov 9, 2020)

They were recorded in different studios

My guesses:
They are all singles
They all had a producer and songwriters
The song titles represent OT’s recording sessions - recording one pass took 4:44 , etc (Save the children- their children receive punishment for running into the studios)


----------



## JohnnyFiction (Nov 9, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> I thought the Marvin Gaye tracks were recorded in Hitsville USA?



Yes, you are correct. However the album was mixed at the Sound Factory in West Hollywood.


----------



## JohnnyFiction (Nov 9, 2020)

All had recording, or mixing, or mastering sessions in Hollywood, CA.


----------



## JoshuaM (Nov 9, 2020)

They all used studio musicians


----------



## JohnnyFiction (Nov 9, 2020)

All had either recording, mixing, mastering, or archiving sessions at United Recording Studios in Hollywood.


----------



## Polkasound (Nov 9, 2020)

The writers of the songs, and the musicians who performed them, are either alive or dead.


----------



## chillbot (Nov 9, 2020)

Polkasound said:


> The writers of the songs, and the musicians who performed them, are either alive or dead.


I heard Gary the viola player was stuck in purgatory.


----------



## Polkasound (Nov 9, 2020)

chillbot said:


> I heard Gary the viola player was stuck in purgatory.



Ugh, I hate it when that happens! And it's always the string players.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Nov 10, 2020)

Polkasound said:


> Ugh, I hate it when that happens! And it's always the string players.


Maybe OT is gearing up to announce that they'll be selling indulgences.


----------



## Polkasound (Nov 10, 2020)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> Maybe OT is gearing up to announce that they'll be selling indulgences.



Ooh, I can't wait for this year's Good Friday Sale!


----------



## h.s.j.e (Nov 11, 2020)

Here's a clue from Twitter:


I'm going to say that the connection is Reprise Records/Warner Bros. Or just Warner Brothers.

EDIT: Yeah. All on Warner Brothers. That's my guess.


----------



## turnerofwheels (Nov 11, 2020)

Like Loic mentioned a number of them recorded at Ocean Way but I'm pretty sure all of them recorded at Capitol Studios.


----------



## Vik (Nov 11, 2020)

All recorded with L. A. 𝚜̶𝚌̶𝚘̶𝚛̶𝚒̶𝚗̶𝚐̶ studio strings?


----------



## OrchestralTools (Nov 11, 2020)

SHANE TURNER said:


> Like Loic mentioned a number of them recorded at Ocean Way but I'm pretty sure all of them recorded at Capitol Studios.



@SHANE TURNER you are so close!


----------



## turnerofwheels (Nov 11, 2020)

OrchestralTools said:


> @SHANE TURNER you are so close!


Hmm. Studio B? (Just guessing since that's the rock and roll studio at Capitol)


----------



## JohnnyFiction (Nov 11, 2020)

All artist have worked both at the studio now known as United Recording Studios and Capitol Studios?


----------



## JohnnyFiction (Nov 11, 2020)

All have recorded at both United Recording Studios and Capitol Studios?


----------



## Vik (Nov 11, 2020)

Recorded in East West Studios.


----------



## JohnnyFiction (Nov 11, 2020)

Recorded at East West Studios and United Recording Studios?


----------



## Vik (Nov 11, 2020)

Vik said:


> Recorded in East West Studios.


Nah, I can only think of one possible common denominator: all these songs have been 'worked on' in (North?) Hollywood.


----------



## Virtuoso (Nov 11, 2020)

Sunset Boulevard


----------



## turnerofwheels (Nov 11, 2020)

Vik said:


> Nah, I can only think of one possible common denominator: all these songs have been 'worked on' in (North?) Hollywood.



Your other answer seemed the best since EastWest is where the Sinatra album was recorded, but Beach Boys L.A. according to the cover I'm looking at was recorded at their own Brother Studio... back to the general area, haha.


----------



## JohnnyFiction (Nov 11, 2020)

All had sessions at United Recording Studios in Hollywood (former Ocean Way Studios) as well as sessions at other location?


----------



## JohnnyFiction (Nov 11, 2020)

All the albums feature sessions in Hollywood! 

I got the data to prove it!


----------



## JohnnyFiction (Nov 11, 2020)

To be more clear, I have linked ever single album or song to sessions at what is currently known as either United Recording Studios or EastWest Studios except for 2 songs which were primarily recorded at Bradley Film & Recording Studio (Nashville, TN) but featured recordings at Capitol Studios. 

That places every song or album as having a session in Hollywood.


----------



## JohnnyFiction (Nov 11, 2020)

SHANE TURNER said:


> Your other answer seemed the best since EastWest is where the Sinatra album was recorded, but Beach Boys L.A. according to the cover I'm looking at was recorded at their own Brother Studio... back to the general area, haha.



United Western Recorders, Studio 3, was a favorite of Brian Wilsons. For the purposes of this challenge I have some detailed notes on my spreadsheet and from what I've gathered Western Recorders was at 6000 Sunset Blvd which is now East West Studios. Also if you look at the LP sleeve for L.A. (Light Album), not the cover, you'll find a list of Studios.

_Brother Studio, Caribou, Criteria Recording Studios, Sounds Good Recording, *United Western Recorders*, Kaye-Smith Studios, Super Sound Studios, Britania Studios, Sound Arts Recording Studio - Dan Wyman, Westlake Audio, Allen Zentz Mastering._

Because East West Studios and United Recording Studios were at times a single facility under United Western Recorders and Ocean Way Recording, it can be hard to follow the album credits to the current facility. A couple examples would be Jay-Z album used Studio D at United Recording Studios and Ray Charles's album used Capitol Studios (NY) and United Recording Studio B while Donna Summer's was recorded partially at EastWest studio 3 and David Bowie mixed the Stooge's Album at East West Studio 2 but the information I found suggested that he mixed everything but Search and Destroy and for the album release used the mix that Iggy Pop did while recording at CBS in London. 

Seeing as how this challenge looks to be soon coming to an end, the biggest things I've struggled to connect are Marvin Gaye and Gene Vincent. Marvin Gaye recorded at Hitsville U.S.A, and United Sound Studios in Detroit with seemingly no relationship to United Recording Studios. The album was however mixed at The Sound Factory which puts him in West Hollywood. Further research showed Marvin Gaye as having recorded "Let's Get it On" at United Western Recorders so check box for him having recorded at that facility. 

I couldn't connect Gene Vincent to anything other than Hollywood and Capitol Studios. I found some pretty detailed session listings and he mostly recorded those songs at Owen Bradley Film and Recording Studio in Nashville but on June 19-20 and December 6-18 1957 that studio had been booked so he recorded at Capitol Studios in California. I also struggled to connect Madonna's Ray of Light to East West or United Recording Studios but later noticed in the Orchestral Tools original promo for L.A. Sessions a commemorative "Ray of Light" album hanging on the wall next to the United Mastering room. Also the album is listed under notable records on Ocean Way Recording's website.


So whether or not these are the answer you're looking for, it's very likely...
*The albums featured sessions across multiple studios but all with sessions in Hollywood. (Marvin in West Hollywood)
All Artists have had sessions at Capitol Studios in Hollywood.
All Artists have had sessions at East West Studios/United Recording Studios. (No connection for Gene Vincent)*

Other than that, I thought the record label Reprise might be a connection but couldn't find a way for it to add up. Anyway, It's been a long day and I'm tired. It's been fun. Hope to wake up tomorrow and find the answer on here! It'll be like Christmas morning!


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 11, 2020)

JohnnyFiction said:


> United Western Recorders, Studio 3, was a favorite of Brian Wilsons. For the purposes of this challenge I have some detailed notes on my spreadsheet and from what I've gathered Western Recorders was at 6000 Sunset Blvd which is now East West Studios. Also if you look at the LP sleeve for L.A. (Light Album), not the cover, you'll find a list of Studios.
> 
> _Brother Studio, Caribou, Criteria Recording Studios, Sounds Good Recording, *United Western Recorders*, Kaye-Smith Studios, Super Sound Studios, Britania Studios, Sound Arts Recording Studio - Dan Wyman, Westlake Audio, Allen Zentz Mastering._
> 
> ...


I say we have a winner


----------



## Illico (Nov 12, 2020)

JohnnyFiction said:


> United Western Recorders, Studio 3, was a favorite of Brian Wilsons. For the purposes of this challenge I have some detailed notes on my spreadsheet and from what I've gathered Western Recorders was at 6000 Sunset Blvd which is now East West Studios. Also if you look at the LP sleeve for L.A. (Light Album), not the cover, you'll find a list of Studios.
> 
> _Brother Studio, Caribou, Criteria Recording Studios, Sounds Good Recording, *United Western Recorders*, Kaye-Smith Studios, Super Sound Studios, Britania Studios, Sound Arts Recording Studio - Dan Wyman, Westlake Audio, Allen Zentz Mastering._
> 
> ...


Do you still find time to make music after this long stuff? OK, you are the winner


----------



## Loïc D (Nov 12, 2020)

After researches, I came to the conclusion that all records have been recording, sometimes mixed & mastered in Hollywood (accross Sunset, EastWest, United, A&M). Sometimes the full album, sometimes just a song (Cocker, Gene Vincent, etc.)
It's clearly not easy to track down everything since all those studios have changed or been reorganized over time.

Here's my results :

AlbumArtistRecordedMixedMasteredLabel4:44JAY-ZID Studio @HW
by Gimel KeatonID Studio @HW
by Jimmy DouglasThe Mastering Palace
by Dave KutchRoc NationThat's lifeSinatraUnited Western Recorders @LA
by Lee Herschberg & Eddie BrackettRepriseModern Sounds in CountryRay CharlesCapitol Studio @ NY (Franck Abbey, Gene Thompson)
United Recording Studios @HW (Bill Putnam)RhinoRay Of LightMadonnaLarrabee North Studio @north Hollywood
by David Reitzas, Matt Silva, Pat McCarthySterling Sound
by Ted JensenWarnerCockerJoe CockerRecord Plant @LA
Criterion Studio @HW
Ocean Way @LA
Abbey Road
The Workhouse Studios
Ardent Studios
Power Station
AIR Studios
by Terry Manning, Ron NevisonCapitol RecordsHeartlightNeil DiamondOcean Way @HW
A&M Studios @HW
The Village @LA
Evergreen Studios @Burbank
by Allen Sides, Bill Schnee, Joel Fein, Lee HerschbergThe Mix Room @Burbank
Ocean Way
by Ron Hitchcock, Allen Sides, etc.The Mastering Lab @LA
by Mike ReeseColumbiaRattle and HumU2Sun Studio @ Memphis
A&M Studios @LA
Ocean Way @LA
Various studios in Dublin
by Paul Barrett, Dave Meegan, Thom Panunzio, David Tickle, Dave Hewitt, Daniel Lanois, Dave Ferguson, etc.A&M Studios @LA
by David Tickle, Rob Jacobs, Shelly Yakus, Don SmithA&M Mastering
by Arnie AcostaIslandOnly RevolutionsBiffy ClyroOcean Way @HW
Sunset Sound
Soundtrack Studio
by Ben Kaplan & David SchiffmanSoundtrack Studios
by Andy WallaceMasterdisk
by Howie Weinberg14th floorMonsterHerbie HancockUnited Western Recorders @LA
The Village @LA
The Automatt @SF
by Fred Catero & David RubinsonThe Automatt (SF)
by Paul StubblebineColumbiaWhat's going onMarvin GayeHitsville
United Sound Studios @Detroit
The Sound Factory / Sunset Studio @HWMotownStangers in the nightFranck SinatraUnited Western Recorders @LA
by Lee Herschberg & Eddie BrackettRepriseThe Way We WereBarbra StreisandUnited Western Recorders @LA
by Al SchmittHollywood Sound
by Al SchmittThe Mastering Lab @LAColumbiaCats without clawsDonna SummerLion Share @LA
Rhema Studio @LA
United Western @HW
by John GuessFuture Disc Systems @HW
by Steve HallGeffenLA (Light Album)The Beach BoysBrothers Studio
Sounds Good Recording
United Western (Kaye Smith)
Brittania Sounds (Dan Wyman)Allen Zentz RecordersCaribou / CBSStand Up/Living in the PastJethro TullMorgan Studio @ London
Olympic Studios @ London
by Andy JonesAbbey Road by Peter Mew (reissue)Chrysalis / IslandSail AwayRandy NewmanUnited Western
Amigo Studio
Poppi Studios
by Lee HerschbergReprise / WarnerRaw PowerIggy PopCBS LondonWestern Sound Recorders
by David BowieColumbiaThat's a PlentyPointer SistersWally Heider @SF
Quadraphonic Studio @Nashville
Western Recording @HWBlue ThumbTime Loves a HeroLittle FeatSunset Sound Studio @HW
Warner Bros @HW
Western Recorders @HW
Record Plant @CAWarnerAll Visible ObjectsMobyEastWest Studio @HW
by MobyJoe LambertMuteGene Vincent Really RocksGene VincentCapitol Records (HW)Capitol


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 12, 2020)

Excellent post!
No spoilers.... not my job here... but:
the answer is out there already


----------



## axb312 (Nov 12, 2020)

United recording studios...


----------



## JohnnyFiction (Nov 12, 2020)

Very nice post! I’ll share my data later this afternoon when I return home. So it's looking to me like more of a semantics issue and that some of us might have been saying the right thing but just in the wrong way.

In honor of Alex Trebek, the answer was most likely....what is, "Produced by United Recording Studios?"


----------



## JohnnyFiction (Nov 12, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Excellent post!
> No spoilers.... not my job here... but:
> the answer is out there already



Yeah! So many people were so close! I'm waiting for that moment were Alex Trebek comes back after a commercial and says the judges have deliberated and determined that we got the right answer!


----------



## OrchestralTools (Nov 12, 2020)

We are proud to announce our first collection for band production: LA Sessions.




LA Sessions provides a wide range of meticulously sampled instruments and backing vocals—all recorded at LA’s iconic United Recording studios. And because they were recorded in situ, each instrument blends perfectly with the next.

The collection contains over 30 instruments, including acoustic and electric guitars, bass, drums, pianos and keys plus extensive hand and mallet percussion, studio strings, and soulful backing vocals. Instruments and vocals were recorded with seasoned studio pros who have contributed to numerous high-profile recordings, in all giving you all the instruments and sounds needed to create full band arrangements.

Pre-order LA Sessions for only €249 +VAT 
(regular price €399 +VAT). 
Release date is November 25.

Listen to demos and find out more about LA Sessions here:
www.orchestraltools.com/store/collections/la-sessions

We’ll be releasing the walkthrough very soon, so keep your eyes peeled!
And let us know if you have any questions.

Best,

OT


----------



## star.keys (Nov 12, 2020)

OrchestralTools said:


> We are proud to announce our first collection for band production: LA Sessions.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wow... Are all these sounds coming from this library alone?!!


----------



## star.keys (Nov 12, 2020)

If you guys could clarify your plans to bring SINE on AAX, will make it easy to decide whether to buy or pass... 😀


----------



## OrchestralTools (Nov 12, 2020)

And the answer to _What's the connection between these songs?_:

Some of you figured it out, and some of you were really close! The answer is United Recording Studios which is where we recorded LA Sessions.

A quick mention of those who got it right:
@matthieuL
@GingerMaestro
@Loïc D
@JohnnyFiction
@axb312

Thanks to everyone that commented—we hope you had some fun with this too!


----------



## Kevinside (Nov 12, 2020)

The audio demos sound all very "roomy"... To be honest, not my taste...to much room on the samples...
Especially the drums... Are there more mic positions?


----------



## purple (Nov 12, 2020)

This sounds great honestly. I might get it just for the studio strings if they sound as good as they do in the demos. I will wait for a walkthrough though to be sure...


----------



## Jacob Fanto (Nov 12, 2020)

Kevinside said:


> The audio demos sound all very "roomy"... To be honest, not my taste...to much room on the samples...
> Especially the drums... Are there more mic positions?


If you look on the product page, you'll see there are *15* mic positions for the drums and between 4 and 6 for all the other instruments. I wouldn't be worried.


----------



## OrchestralTools (Nov 12, 2020)

star.keys said:


> Wow... Are all these sounds coming from this library alone?!!



Yeah, pretty much. There are obviously some additional effects in some tracks, but the instruments in all the demos are all from LA Sessions.


----------



## filipjonathan (Nov 12, 2020)

purple said:


> This sounds great honestly. I might get it just for the studio strings if they sound as good as they do in the demos. I will wait for a walkthrough though to be sure...


Yep, I'll be getting the strings for sure!


----------



## Kevinside (Nov 12, 2020)

Thanks for the info about Mics... I am looking forward to see the walkthrough...
I am a big fan of Orchestral Tools...


----------



## Jacob Fanto (Nov 12, 2020)

Impatiently awaiting the walkthrough!


----------



## JohnnyFiction (Nov 12, 2020)

Illico said:


> Do you still find time to make music after this long stuff? OK, you are the winner


No. Sadly, I'm not really making music right now. Never thought writing, recording, or playing music would be so close yet so far away! I work at my studio desk but it's all business and no fun. I'm making the final push and hopefully can reclaim my studio after the 1st quarter of 2021. Right now it's full of file boxes. It's a sad sight and a total heartbreaker. Anyway, this type of challenge keeps my spirits up! I love this kind of research.


----------



## star.keys (Nov 12, 2020)

star.keys said:


> If you guys could clarify your plans to bring SINE on AAX, will make it easy to decide whether to buy or pass... 😀



Unless it's a BOT that "liked" my post above but couldn't answer the question, could OT clarify their plans to bring SINE on AAX please?


----------



## AndreBoulard (Nov 13, 2020)

wow what is up with OT releasing so many and so good! i love the vibe of this and the sound as usual with OT.


----------



## AndreBoulard (Nov 13, 2020)

OT i am still amazed how well you guys are organized through the single sells and libaries yet not to mention the recordings are incredible. the discipline you put into this company is mind blowing and thnaks for all the hard work. You guys definitely aiming to next generation sample libs and you guys are quick. Waht a team! The way you guys hand out things together is genius. I have much respect for that!


----------



## constaneum (Nov 13, 2020)

as much as i'll like to grab a few of SINE instruments, i'm still worried and wary on the compatibility with FL Studio. hopefully it'll be resolved soon.


----------



## OrchestralTools (Nov 13, 2020)

star.keys said:


> Unless it's a BOT that "liked" my post above but couldn't answer the question, could OT clarify their plans to bring SINE on AAX please?



Hi Star.Keys! It was our marketing team that liked your post - all questions are always welcome. But in marketing we need to check with the development team before we can give you a reliable answer about AAX, so we'll have some info for you soon.

Walkthrough video is coming soon, too - we've seen some of you are looking forward to that. The first walkthrough will take you through the various instrument sections. In the meantime, enjoy the audio demos, and feel free to share your thoughts here.


----------



## star.keys (Nov 13, 2020)

OrchestralTools said:


> Hi Star.Keys! It was our marketing team that liked your post - all questions are always welcome. But in marketing we need to check with the development team before we can give you a reliable answer about AAX, so we'll have some info for you soon.
> 
> Walkthrough video is coming soon, too - we've seen some of you are looking forward to that. The first walkthrough will take you through the various instrument sections. In the meantime, enjoy the audio demos, and feel free to share your thoughts here.



Thanks guys, much appreciated. Look forward to hearing from you about AAX. Meantime, I have pre-ordered hoping that we will get some clarity ahead of the launch date. Amazing sound, looking forward to this library!


----------



## Wally Garten (Nov 13, 2020)

"The Punchline" sounds tight! Not roomy at all, to my ears. 

Looking forward to the walkthrough.

@OrchestralTools, are these numbers from the website really right? 

152 GB of samples (43.6 GB SINEarc compressed)
Does SINE really compress at greater than 3:1?


----------



## jsnleo (Nov 13, 2020)

I wanted to wait for the walkthrough video and then I'll decide whether to buy it or not. But I just listened to it again, and man I really wanna pull the trigger right now. I think it really is a studio production toolkit.


----------



## OrchestralTools (Nov 16, 2020)

star.keys said:


> Thanks guys, much appreciated. Look forward to hearing from you about AAX. Meantime, I have pre-ordered hoping that we will get some clarity ahead of the launch date. Amazing sound, looking forward to this library!



OK, so here's the latest on AAX for SINE:

We're treating AAX support with very high priority. Work is already in progress—we've been dealing with AVID to get the development and testing setup in place, so the development work can get underway. It's impossible to give a date now but we'll keep you updated as the project progresses. What we can say now is that we're not going to release something that's half-finished!

I guess that's not the answer you Pro Tools folks are hoping for, but it's an honest answer. For now, we recommend using SINE within VE Pro—that's definitely working for people.

Cheers,

OT


----------



## OrchestralTools (Nov 16, 2020)

constaneum said:


> as much as i'll like to grab a few of SINE instruments, i'm still worried and wary on the compatibility with FL Studio. hopefully it'll be resolved soon.



FL Studio full compatibilty is looking good. I wish I could say more than 'coming soon' but... it's coming soon. Please hang in there!

Cheers,

OT


----------



## OrchestralTools (Nov 16, 2020)

Wally Garten said:


> "The Punchline" sounds tight! Not roomy at all, to my ears.
> 
> Looking forward to the walkthrough.
> 
> ...



You like The Punchline? Yeah, so do we! It's great to get some feedback on the demos—it's helpful to know what works and what doesn't.

We're double-checking the numbers—it looks about right, but we'll report back as soon as we've been able to confirm 100%.


----------



## GingerMaestro (Nov 16, 2020)

@OrchestralTools Do you have any idea when the walkthrough and more info might be out, before I place my preorder ! I was particularly wondering about the string section sizes ? Cheers GM


----------



## Toecutter (Nov 16, 2020)

Demos are impressive! The Color of Dreams shows how this library could be useful for TV, light drama, documentary and non-epic composers. Sounds very authentic, one of your best releases OT. should be getting much more attention, you got mine


----------



## OrchestralTools (Nov 16, 2020)

GingerMaestro said:


> @OrchestralTools Do you have any idea when the walkthrough and more info might be out, before I place my preorder ! I was particularly wondering about the string section sizes ? Cheers GM



The walkthrough is coming within the next few days @GingerMaestro.

As for the string sections: We recorded 4 violins, 3 violas, 3 Celli and 1 Double Bass. 

Let us know if you have any other questions about LA Sessions.


----------



## Wally Garten (Nov 16, 2020)

OrchestralTools said:


> You like The Punchline? Yeah, so do we! It's great to get some feedback on the demos—it's helpful to know what works and what doesn't.



Well, in that case: Two Against is also really good! Is the soft acoustic guitar at the beginning from the library? If so, that's impressively delicate.


----------



## emilio_n (Nov 16, 2020)

Waiting or the walkthrough here too. I bought all the recent releases of @OrchestralTools 
You are making great libraries! (And I am getting a poor man because of you) :-D


----------



## OrchestralTools (Nov 17, 2020)

Wally Garten said:


> Well, in that case: Two Against is also really good! Is the soft acoustic guitar at the beginning from the library? If so, that's impressively delicate.



Yes, that's all LA Sessions. There's some very clever programming and arrangement in that track - the finger picking patterns especially really show what the guitars are capable of.


----------



## OrchestralTools (Nov 17, 2020)

Wally Garten said:


> "The Punchline" sounds tight! Not roomy at all, to my ears.
> 
> Looking forward to the walkthrough.
> 
> ...



So this is a great example of the community making us better—we reviewed the sample sizes and found that we had overcompensated slightly... there are actually 133 GB of uncompressed samples. It's still a pretty impressive compression ratio, though!

Thanks, Wally, for your eagle eye!


----------



## OrchestralTools (Nov 17, 2020)

Hey everyone,

We just released more LA Sessions demos. Some great new tracks—one by acclaimed producer Pete Boxsta Martin, and another that just showcases the strings.
You can listen here:
https://www.orchestraltools.com/store/colllections/la-sessions/audio

P.S. We'll be releasing the walkthrough *tomorrow*—so keep your eyes peeled!


----------



## José Herring (Nov 17, 2020)

I wasn't expecting much from another pop oriented sample collection, but damn! Listening to the demos this is really, really good. Thing strings are actually really amazing.


----------



## fiction (Nov 17, 2020)

The Demos sound really good. Looking forward to the walkthrough tomorrow!


----------



## manuhz (Nov 18, 2020)

walkthrough already available


----------



## Ashermusic (Nov 18, 2020)

The demo I listened to had a singer who sang so out of tune I just couldn’t listen to the whole thing. I wrote that on Facebook and a guy responded,”That’s her style. I like it.”

Shoot me now, please.


----------



## Jacob Fanto (Nov 18, 2020)

Ashermusic said:


> The demo I listened to had a singer who sang so out of tune I just couldn’t listen to the whole thing. I wrote that on Facebook and a guy responded,”That’s her style. I like it.”
> 
> Shoot me now, please.


Which demo?


----------



## Ashermusic (Nov 18, 2020)

Jacob Fanto said:


> Which demo?



It’s a video introduction to the library, I don’t remember the name.

This is not new I know, because P.J.Harvey, who my daughter loved, apparently intentionally sang out of tune. Drove me crazy, although I recognized her talent.


----------



## fiction (Nov 18, 2020)

I really like the sound, great recordings and the room tone is incredible. The intro price lasts only until the release day? 

I'm on the fence here because I didn't really get along with the Sine Player when I've tried it but I'm curious to hear everybody's opinions.


----------



## wst3 (Nov 18, 2020)

I had talked myself out of it, and now I'm being drawn back in. I think I just need to stay off the internet for a while<G>???


----------



## styledelk (Nov 18, 2020)

Being in tune is just a state of mind


----------



## filipjonathan (Nov 18, 2020)

One thing I noticed about the electric keys are the different arts for sustains and shorts. So are we not able to play shorts with the sustain as well? Are we supposed to switch the arts every time we have short notes? I'm a bit confused.

I'm also not impressed with the string legato although I LOVE the sound of the strings. I wish there was a 'runs' mode or something. And a portamento patch. But I guess you can't have all of these instruments sampled deeply and sell them at a normal price.


----------



## ag75 (Nov 18, 2020)

I went for it. Just ore-ordered. That’s an incredible room. Didn’t love everything I heard on the walkthrough but enough to justify that pre-order price.


----------



## prodigalson (Nov 18, 2020)

filipjonathan said:


> One thing I noticed about the electric keys are the different arts for sustains and shorts. So are we not able to play shorts with the sustain as well? Are we supposed to switch the arts every time we have short notes? I'm a bit confused.
> 
> I'm also not impressed with the string legato although I LOVE the sound of the strings. I wish there was a 'runs' mode or something. And a portamento patch. But I guess you can't have all of these instruments sampled deeply and sell them at a normal price.



Yeah, looks like you're going to be out of luck if you want to sustain a chord and then play staccato in the same song. Just pretend its 2004 again. lol


----------



## Jacob Fanto (Nov 18, 2020)

Unbeatable library for the intro price point, in my opinion. An absurd amount of high quality content - the guitars aren't half bad, the pianos and vocals are quite nice, the drums and percussion are excellent, and wow those strings...


----------



## prodigalson (Nov 18, 2020)

Am I the only one not particularly impressed by the strings? They sound fine, but the legatos sound VERY abrupt and they don't sound particularly impressive (to me) in how they were handled in the demos.


----------



## filipjonathan (Nov 18, 2020)

prodigalson said:


> Am I the only one not particularly impressed by the strings? They sound fine, but the legatos sound VERY abrupt and they don't sound particularly impressive (to me) in how they were handled in the demos.


Yeah, I agree. I wish they would do a dedicated, deeply sampled string library.


----------



## Jacob Fanto (Nov 18, 2020)

prodigalson said:


> Am I the only one not particularly impressed by the strings? They sound fine, but the legatos sound VERY abrupt and they don't sound particularly impressive (to me) in how they were handled in the demos.


Right, but I think it’s the sound that’s more important to me at least. Even if they didn’t perfectly capture legato, the sound is incredible for the type of music this library is aimed towards.


----------



## filipjonathan (Nov 18, 2020)

Jacob Fanto said:


> Right, but I think it’s the sound that’s more important to me at least. Even if they didn’t perfectly capture legato, the sound is incredible for the type of music this library is aimed towards.


Whenever there's this type of string sections, I compare it to many string recordings in Sam Smith's songs, since that's the epitome of pop strings to me. Unfortunately, for that type of writing, agile legato is a must.


----------



## mixedmoods (Nov 18, 2020)

Jacob Fanto said:


> Right, but I think it’s the sound that’s more important to me at least. Even if they didn’t perfectly capture legato, the sound is incredible for the type of music this library is aimed towards.



I agree. For the more soul / groove focussed music productions I don't know any string library that captures the tone so well. NI's Session Strings are maybe in the same ballpark but don't sound so well in my opinion. But I must say it would have been nice to maybe leave out a few instruments (like the e-pianos for example which could easily be replaced by much better libraries) and put a bit more deep-sampling effort in the string section for example. But anyway – its a very interesting and unique approach to capture specific vibe of music and sound like this.


----------



## Jacob Fanto (Nov 18, 2020)

filipjonathan said:


> Whenever there's this type of string sections, I compare it to many string recordings in Sam Smith's songs, since that's the epitome of pop strings to me. Unfortunately, for that type of writing, agile legato is a must.


Right, in that case, you could probably get away with close mic’d string legatos from other libraries you may have and layer them with those in this library. Just a thought


----------



## filipjonathan (Nov 18, 2020)

Jacob Fanto said:


> Right, in that case, you could probably get away with close mic’d string legatos from other libraries you may have and layer them with those in this library. Just a thought


Yes, that's also an option but I _really _like the sound of a small section like this one and I don't know of a library with just 4 violins other than NI Session Strings which I have but it's definitely not that agile.


----------



## Jacob Fanto (Nov 18, 2020)

filipjonathan said:


> Yes, that's also an option but I _really _like the sound of a small section like this one and I don't know of a library with just 4 violins other than NI Session Strings which I have but it's definitely not that agile.


Fair point. Who knows, maybe Spitfire Audio’s upcoming Abbey Road’s Studio Two chamber strings library may fill this legato gap... just have to wait and see I guess.


----------



## Francis Bourre (Nov 18, 2020)

I was expecting a lot since the announcement, inspiring tools to sketch songs, but at the end I'm not convinced by the artistic choices and the production. Next time maybe.
Btw, I loved the dulcitione, I will buy it as a single instrument if it's available.


----------



## mixedmoods (Nov 18, 2020)

Francis Bourre said:


> I was expecting a lot since the announcement, inspiring tools to sketch songs, but at the end I'm not convinced by the artistic choices and the production. Next time maybe.
> Btw, I loved the dulcitione, I will buy it as a single instrument if it's available.


Oh, good point – will the instuments be available separately?


----------



## OrchestralTools (Nov 18, 2020)

Hey everyone,

We see @manuhz has beaten us to it! 
But in case you missed it, the LA Sessions walkthrough is now live:




Let us know if you have any questions.


----------



## OrchestralTools (Nov 18, 2020)

mixedmoods said:


> Oh, good point – will the instuments be available separately?



Yes they will, once LA Sessions is released (November 25)!


----------



## Virtuoso (Nov 18, 2020)

No Vibraslap?


----------



## fiction (Nov 18, 2020)

Even If I don’t get the whole library I will definitely pick the individual drums when they’re available.


----------



## filipjonathan (Nov 18, 2020)

Jacob Fanto said:


> Fair point. Who knows, maybe Spitfire Audio’s upcoming Abbey Road’s Studio Two chamber strings library may fill this legato gap... just have to wait and see I guess.


Yeah, that was the first thing I said after watching that Spitfire trailer. Not losing hope


----------



## playz123 (Nov 18, 2020)

Well done, OT...in general it all sounds great. However, to be honest, I really think I already have other instruments that can do these things as well or better, so unfortunately this isn't something I will be purchasing. But, as always, I continue to wish you much success.


----------



## ag75 (Nov 18, 2020)

Jacob Fanto said:


> Right, in that case, you could probably get away with close mic’d string legatos from other libraries you may have and layer them with those in this library. Just a thought


I’ve had a lot of luck with LASS in pop recordings.


----------



## galactic orange (Nov 18, 2020)

I understand that there are a lot of instruments to cover in the walkthrough, but only one articulation from the celli? If that’s all we get then I’d like to see a strings only walkthrough, or even a play-through by someone with an advance copy. Pretty please!


----------



## holywilly (Nov 19, 2020)

I’m so excited about the soul choir, percussions and double bass!


----------



## David Kudell (Nov 19, 2020)

Excited to share this demo I wrote using LA Sessions. The intimate sound and smaller sections of the strings was perfect for scoring the intro to a true crime documentary series. I made a little mock documentary opening video to go along with the track. 

This is a totally different sound than a huge symphonic orchestra, and fits this subject matter well. You can hear the bows moving across the strings and hear the natural room sound. This enhances the drama. I just built on a simple piano riff, adding in the different instruments. If you close your eyes you can imagine them all in Studio B playing together at United Recording.


----------



## José Herring (Nov 19, 2020)

David Kudell said:


> Excited to share this demo I wrote using LA Sessions. The intimate sound and smaller sections of the strings was perfect for scoring the intro to a true crime documentary series. I made a little mock documentary opening video to go along with the track.
> 
> This is a totally different sound than a huge symphonic orchestra, and fits this subject matter well. You can hear the bows moving across the strings and hear the natural room sound. This enhances the drama. I just built on a simple piano riff, adding in the different instruments. If you close your eyes you can imagine them all in Studio B playing together at United Recording.



Heard this the other day and loved it. OT needs to put this one up first because I almost clicked away after hearing some of the horrible 90's grunge band knock offs. Then I heard this and now want to get it.

Do you know what the size of the strings sections are? Haven't been able to find it yet.


----------



## David Kudell (Nov 19, 2020)

José Herring said:


> Do you know what the size of the strings sections are? Haven't been able to find it yet.


Yes, at 10:10 in the walkthrough they show some shots of the strings and the sizes. 4 violins, 3 violas, 3 celli, and a bass.


----------



## Drundfunk (Nov 19, 2020)

David Kudell said:


>



This is a fantastic demo David!


----------



## GingerMaestro (Nov 21, 2020)

OrchestralTools said:


> Yes they will, once LA Sessions is released (November 25)!


Hi @OrchestralTools would you happen to have pricing information available for the individual instruments at this stage ? I may need to keep a bit of money safe for some of your other fantastic instruments ! Thanks


----------



## andrzejmakal (Nov 22, 2020)

Am I the only one that hears in Walkthrough massive phasing issues 17:35 and 17:51...?
cheers


----------



## filipjonathan (Nov 24, 2020)

Shouldn't this have been out by now? I'm waiting for those a la cart instruments


----------



## andrzejmakal (Nov 24, 2020)

Tomorrow. I think I’m in...


----------



## filipjonathan (Nov 24, 2020)

andrzejmakal said:


> Tomorrpw.


The website said 24th. Now it just says coming soon.


----------



## GingerMaestro (Nov 24, 2020)

I think it’s tomorrow, unfortunately the lunch set menu intro pricing ends before the a la carte pricing is available...


----------



## andrzejmakal (Nov 24, 2020)

And...I'm...in...


----------



## Toecutter (Nov 24, 2020)

David Kudell said:


> Excited to share this demo I wrote using LA Sessions. The intimate sound and smaller sections of the strings was perfect for scoring the intro to a true crime documentary series. I made a little mock documentary opening video to go along with the track.
> 
> This is a totally different sound than a huge symphonic orchestra, and fits this subject matter well. You can hear the bows moving across the strings and hear the natural room sound. This enhances the drama. I just built on a simple piano riff, adding in the different instruments. If you close your eyes you can imagine them all in Studio B playing together at United Recording.



Superb! Just what I told many messages ago, LA Sessions is perfect for drama, documentary and the likes.


----------



## ag75 (Nov 24, 2020)

David Kudell said:


> Excited to share this demo I wrote using LA Sessions. The intimate sound and smaller sections of the strings was perfect for scoring the intro to a true crime documentary series. I made a little mock documentary opening video to go along with the track.
> 
> This is a totally different sound than a huge symphonic orchestra, and fits this subject matter well. You can hear the bows moving across the strings and hear the natural room sound. This enhances the drama. I just built on a simple piano riff, adding in the different instruments. If you close your eyes you can imagine them all in Studio B playing together at United Recording.



This is so good. This, in fact, made me pre-order this library.


----------



## emilio_n (Nov 24, 2020)

In the last minute, but I am in!
@David Kudell I am agree, your track is the most inspiring of all.

Now, let’s create the next hit！😂


----------



## David Kudell (Nov 24, 2020)

emilio_n said:


> In the last minute, but I am in!
> @David Kudell I am agree, your track is the most inspiring of all.
> 
> Now, let’s create the next hit！😂


Awesome, thank you for the kind words. I really enjoyed the pop/rock demo tracks. I think this library has something nice to offer orchestral composers as well.


----------



## emilio_n (Nov 25, 2020)

@OrchestralTools any info about where the library will be released?


----------



## OrchestralTools (Nov 25, 2020)

Hey everyone,

LA Sessions will be released later today–after which single instruments will be available to purchase.
So this is the last chance to get the whole collection for the special pre-order price of €249!

Pre-order here: www.orchestraltools.com/store/collections/la-sessions


----------



## GingerMaestro (Nov 25, 2020)

OrchestralTools said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> LA Sessions will be released later today–after which single instruments will be available to purchase.
> So this is the last chance to get the whole collection for the special pre-order price of €249!
> ...


Do you happen to have the pricing of the single instruments yet, or will that only be available after the release ? Looking forward to playing with this either way, sounds beautiful. Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## OrchestralTools (Nov 25, 2020)

GingerMaestro said:


> Do you happen to have the pricing of the single instruments yet, or will that only be available after the release ? Looking forward to playing with this either way, sounds beautiful. Happy Thanksgiving



You'll be able to see all single instrument prices after we release—(they start from €5).
You'll also be able to hear a demo of each instrument too! Just head to the link here once LA Sessions is out: http://www.orchestraltools.com/store/collections/instruments (www.orchestraltools.com/store/collections/instruments) 

And thank you @GingerMaestro, happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## filipjonathan (Nov 25, 2020)

OrchestralTools said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> LA Sessions will be released later today–after which single instruments will be available to purchase.
> So this is the last chance to get the whole collection for the special pre-order price of €249!
> ...


Hey guys, the demo for the Studio grand is the same as for the Cajon. You might wanna change that


----------



## OrchestralTools (Nov 25, 2020)

Hey everyone,

LA Sessions is OUT NOW! Save on the whole collection with our intro offer—ends December 8.






Plus, single instruments are now available too! Starting from only €5.
Find out more: https://www.orchestraltools.com/store/collections/la-sessions


----------



## emilio_n (Nov 25, 2020)

OrchestralTools said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> LA Sessions is OUT NOW! Save on the whole collection with our intro offer—ends December 8.
> 
> ...


Downloading!


----------



## andrzejmakal (Nov 25, 2020)

^^ Ditto


----------



## filipjonathan (Nov 25, 2020)

Guys that got it, is there a manual? I'm particularly interested in how the shakers and the tambourines work when it comes to playing a rhythm. I wanna get them if the playability is good.


----------



## phil_wc (Nov 25, 2020)

After played on some instruments, I would like to ask @OrchestralTools and some feedback. And I'm new to Sine player.
- midi mapping on drums seem weird, it's not follow standard midi mapping.
- Can I play all articulations in one layer without key switching on percs. For ex: play all shakers hit, trem, phrase in one key by layering all those together. I tried Poly mapping but still need cc switching. If not, can you update them in the future? It's easier for percussion.


----------



## Robin (Nov 25, 2020)

Violas Staccato Room Mics at low velocities seems to be wrongly playing back Spot Mic 1 samples. Can anyone confirm?


----------



## ag75 (Nov 25, 2020)

First impressions?


----------



## phil_wc (Nov 25, 2020)

Robin said:


> Violas Staccato Room Mics at low velocities seems to be wrongly playing back Spot Mic 1 samples. Can anyone confirm?


Can you describe wrongly playing? I tried but I think it's about velocity jump or sth, not sure.


----------



## Robin (Nov 25, 2020)

phil_wc said:


> Can you describe wrongly playing? I tried but I think it's about velocity jump or sth, not sure.


No, if you play the room mic alone and play very softly, there is actually no room audible, it's clearly a spot mic playing there. Sounds exactly like if you solo Spot Mic 1


----------



## phil_wc (Nov 25, 2020)

Robin said:


> No, if you play the room mic alone and play very softly, there is actually no room audible, it's clearly a spot mic playing there. Sounds exactly like if you solo Spot Mic 1


Oh I kinda spot the issue. not sure it's too soft on Room mic so when it plays it hear like spot mic, sounds like mono.


----------



## Robin (Nov 25, 2020)

phil_wc said:


> Oh I kinda spot the issue. not sure it's too soft on Room mic so when it plays it hear like spot mic, sounds like mono.


Well you can easily compare it with the violin or cello counterpart to figure out how it should sound. There is a noticeable room quality on the room mic even at the softest dynamics. So, I still think something got mapped wrongly there.


----------



## ag75 (Nov 25, 2020)

Wow am finally home and able to start downloading. That drum (room mic) sounds amazing! WOW.


----------



## styledelk (Nov 25, 2020)

I grabbed the banjo to start. We'll see how it does!


----------



## GingerMaestro (Nov 25, 2020)

Decided to buy some instruments a la carte to get me started. Love the sound of the strings, however there seems to be a few programming bugs. When replaying a slow legato or sustain note of the same pitch there seems to be a bit of a glitch. Has anyone had similar issues ?

I’m mocking up a piece with the strings to see how it handles, so will let orchestral tools know of any issues.


----------



## gpax (Nov 27, 2020)

I kind of wish I had bought a la carte. But at the same time, the cohesion of sound here, and the parameters of a good bread and butter package for studio session work is the overall point. In this, it sounds really good and balanced out of box - but I also bought thinking I would fit select instruments into current projects, realizing I have more nuanced and exhaustively sampled instruments to rival some of the LA S instruments.

I think the demos do a good job showing the cohesion, and where things like the strings and piano are all about fitting into that scheme.


----------



## OrchestralTools (Dec 8, 2020)

We just released this interview with award-winning producer and songwriter Pete Boxsta Martin, where we asked him about his experience producing with LA Sessions. Catch the full interview below:




Also don't forget, the intro offer for LA Sessions ends TODAY!
It's the last chance to save on the whole collection, so don't miss out:
www.orchestraltools.com/store/collections/la-sessions

Best,

OT


----------

